# EX EDIFICIO DE LA MUNICIPALIDAD PROVINCIAL DE CHICLAYO



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

ESTO FUE AL TERCER O CUARTO DIA QUE VINE.


Me dejaron tomar algunas fotografias, claro una propinita por ahi jejeje pero valió la pena.





















































































































































































































































yeso de la pared rajada



















UN VIDEO EN YOUTUBE DE MI INGRESO AL EX MUNICIPIO CHICLAYANO.

Puse una música no muy trágica para que la gente no tenga mucha pena.


----------



## |pRup| (Aug 5, 2007)

Buenas fotoss, exactamente que le pasó al edificio?? y otra cosa...no sé el video con musica tragica o al menos un poco más lenta te hubiera quedado muy muy bueno...no se, sera que detesto a ese grupo


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Realmente ese edificio es una joya. Espero que lo reconstruyan pronto.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Jajajajaaja... la mùsica igual te pone medio triste ....

Pero que interesante el thread... al mismo tiempo ver tanta destrucciòn me hace pensar en como algo bonito puede convertirse en despojos...

Muy interesante tu thread Hugo.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Ese edificio merece ser reconstruído, dentro de tanta destrucción se ve lo bonita que era y puede seguir siendo. Aunque hasta así en ruinas tiene un encanto especial...me gustó la foto en claroscuro de la piedra sobre lo que pareciera ser un libro de actas--o quizá unos cartones viejos, jajaja. Salió artístico.

El video sí que me mató...la música...quedé en shock. Esperaba escuchar alguna pieza clásica...no RBD...PLEASE...lo siento. 

¡Gracias y saludos!


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Como bien dice J, ese edficio era una joya, ojalá lo reconstruyan pronto, Cix se merece una municipalidad tan linda como la que tenía..

Je.! el video :lol: RBD que lokazo..!!


----------



## Ralfo (Jun 19, 2007)

LO que hicieron con ese edificio fue un ATENTADO!! OJala lo reconstruyan pronto.


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

chevres las fotos!, creo q ese edificio lo incendiaron, para esconder alguna cosa, solo no me acuerdo q exactamente!


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

mangolight said:


> chevres las fotos!, creo q ese edificio lo incendiaron, para esconder alguna cosa, solo no me acuerdo q exactamente!


Fue cuando 2 alcaldes se peleaban el cargo.. uno de los bandos incendió el local. ante el reingreso y reposición en el cargo del otro alcalde por mandato judicial. Una lástima realmente. Todo por la ambición del poder..


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

^^ ¿Qué??? Y yo que pensé que quizá el meteorito había pasado por ahí antes de aterrizar en Puno...

Ya en serio, QUÉ HORROR...quien incendió el local, tiene que ser enjuiciado por daños contra el Patrimonio Monumental de Chiclayo. Y todo por el poder. hno:


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Bueno Canelita, eso fué una riña entre el alcalde y la oposición, uno de ellos se atrincheró en ese local y los opositores le colocaron fuego, no se si se encontraron a los culpables o si el caso esta aún en la justicia.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Carlos, eso es muy feo, me hizo acordar a lo que pasó aquí en los EEUU en Waco, Texas; los miembros de una secta se atrincheraron y al final todo el complejo terminó en llamas...supuestamente la gente misma se auto-destruyó, pero también el FBI estuvo en eso. Pero bueno, ojalá se encuentre y juzgue a los sospechosos.

Omar, luego te paso la cuenta (veo que te reíste un buen rato). ¿Viste el tremendo hueco en el techo?


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Cuánto tiempo a pasado y nada de nada en la raconstrucción hno:


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Canelita said:


> Carlos, eso es muy feo, me hizo acordar a lo que pasó aquí en los EEUU en Waco, Texas; los miembros de una secta se atrincheraron y al final todo el complejo terminó en llamas...supuestamente la gente misma se auto-destruyó, pero también el FBI estuvo en eso. Pero bueno, ojalá se encuentre y juzgue a los sospechosos.
> 
> Omar, luego te paso la cuenta (veo que te reíste un buen rato). *¿Viste el tremendo hueco en el techo?*


:yes: 


Lo vi casi todo por la tele, hace casi un año, creo...


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Espero noticias de cuando se lleve a cabo su restauración. No puede perderse esta joya republicana por ningún motivo !


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Merece ser reconstruido...:bash:*


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Ojala y que lo reconstruyan pronto, desgraciadamente hay una mala fama en nuestro pais en cuanto a reconstruir edificios que son simbolos de arquitectura y que han sufrido desgracias, tales como incendios, terremotos etc.. Tal el caso del Teatro Municipal de Lima, que ahi quedo como cascaron con su fachada y no hay más. Igualmente el caso de la Municipalidad Chiclayana eso ya paso hace un buen tiempo y nada de nada, igual me imaguino pasará con la Iglesia de Luren en Ica. Mucho floro y al final que?, falta de cultura y respeto hacia nuestro acerbo arquitectonico.


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Pucha, que pena! Todo lo que puede hacer el salvajismo hno:
Tanto tarda la tan ansiada reconstruccion? Donde esta el alcalde Beto Torres?


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

Ojala que restauren este hermoso edificio, todo por culpa de unos cuantos desadaptados hno:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Yo pnse q ya se habia hecho algo con ste edificio ... pero al ver todo sto me ha dado pena como las autoridades son tan insensibles con nstro patrimonio .... ojala se pueda reconstruir ste edificio q fue bello y q aun se puede ver q lo es ... una pena como una disputa d ese tipo afecte asi a nstro legado.


----------

